# Jumper



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 2, 2008)

Who else is hyped to see it?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't wait to see it.  Looks friggin' badass.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the second half of it's trailer during I Am Legend (bad weather, came in like 2 minutes after previews started). I have no fucking clue what it's about. But it looks sweet.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Anakin and Mace Windu are together again


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 2, 2008)

_Looks hot.

Samuel L is in it so you know it's good 

Teleport teleport teleport, I hope he can do moar though._


----------



## plox (Jan 2, 2008)

sick yo

i read what the movies about and it sounded great

i wanna see a trailer


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2008)

This has potential.  I like the scene when he teleports from the water to the library.  It's also nice to see Rachel Bilson get some work.  Always thought she was pretty decent looking.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see Sam lay the smack down on these punk kids.


----------



## plox (Jan 3, 2008)

wow the second trailer is way better

this movie seems like it will be good


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2008)

_It looks cool, but i can watch X-men 2 for a bad ass teleporting hero. Sorry but it's not going to do that well._


----------



## Cirus (Jan 4, 2008)

It seems cool, but I fear it will be a lit down like other movies that have done similar things.


----------



## Lee (Feb 1, 2008)

*movie "jumper"*

has anyone seen the trailer for it, i have and it looks kinda cool and i just wanted your appion of it.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 1, 2008)

Just saw it today. Looks like a really good movie. Sort of like the covenant. I am definately going to to go see it when it comes out.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 1, 2008)

It is not like the covanent. Guy can teleport anywhere he invisions, he abuses power, organization knows about the powers and how he abuses, now tey after him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2008)

blog post

Make use of search feature please.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 1, 2008)

it didn't even occur to me that it's anakin and mace windu again.  The effects look cool, its good that christensen keeps working, it keeps his look fresh so people don't jsut think of him as vader.  

Can't say i care about this movie though


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 1, 2008)

"I like walking for a change, it makes me feel normal".lol


----------



## Catterix (Feb 1, 2008)

It looks like Hayden's slightly learned to act now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2008)

So it's Nightcrawler on steroids. 

I'll definitely be watching this one. Even if it is a blatant rip-off.


----------



## Denji (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm actually looking forward to it. It's been ages since I've actually gone to a theater to see a movie, but I might go to this.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So it's Nightcrawler on steroids.
> 
> I'll definitely be watching this one. Even if it is a blatant rip-off.



It's based on a book, and it's no rip-off of nightcrawler. Telaporting was around before nightcrawler


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It's based on a book, and it's no rip-off of nightcrawler. Telaporting was around before nightcrawler


I don't know what you're talking about, but whatever it is, it has to be a rip-off of something else.

Maybe Nightcrawler.


----------



## Telling Lies (Feb 1, 2008)

looks like a cool movie dude


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2008)

The only reason I want to see it is because I entered a game wich prize was tickets to the premiere in new york


Me versus like, thrity people


----------



## plox (Feb 1, 2008)

so whats the name of the book the movie is based on??


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 1, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks Samuel L. Jackson looks fucking ridiculous with the white hair?


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 1, 2008)

"Jumper: Anywhere is Possible." I can't wait to see this, the trailers look awesome.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 4, 2008)

bump               .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm not paying to watch this.........i'll most likely steal it on the internet


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2008)

plox said:


> so whats the name of the book the movie is based on??



my version


----------



## Snow (Feb 4, 2008)

Despite Hayden's terrible acting I'm VERY excited to see this. Which is shocking.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 4, 2008)

looks alright


----------



## Snow (Feb 4, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i'm not paying to watch this.........i'll most likely steal it on the internet



I HAVE ALERTED THE MPAA.


----------



## maStneliS (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't wait for it!!Lol samuel L. Jackson as a bad guy, well, good to see him again


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2008)

*Jumper Anywhere is Possible*

WHo else is interested in watching this movie?

Kind of reminds me of a way better version of the Covenant.

Dunno, but IMO this movie looks really exciting.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 13, 2008)

High chance I'm watching it tommorrow.


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't wait to see it tomorrow.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeh. But a thursday, it's a school night.

Kinda sucks for high schoolers.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 14, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yeh. But a thursday, it's a school night.
> 
> Kinda sucks for high schoolers.



Unless you're 18 and u don't have a curfue.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 14, 2008)

Anybody see the movie?

Came out today


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw it. FANTASTIC action scenes. Dialog was pretty witty. A great popcorn flick 3/4 stars


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I saw it. FANTASTIC action scenes. Dialog was pretty witty. A great popcorn flick 3/4 stars



Awesome some of my friends and I will see it tomorrow


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Feb 15, 2008)

I give it a 'B'


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 15, 2008)

im seeing it today, *bourne meets the matrixs *, its gonna be wicked


----------



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2008)

i liked it.

Hayden got a little better on acting, but still kinda sucky. Summer from OC (don't know her real name) is still fucken hot.

The other guy some of you seen in the trailer's is cool, he's the reason the movies better.

This movie hella makes you wanna have that power.

All in all, not bad, i recommend watching it. I thought it would be more EPIC, but it's still a pretty good movie. And you get Anakin and Mace Windu once again with this movie.  so ENJOY!


----------



## Franklin Stein (Feb 15, 2008)

i thought it was ok but i thought it could have more action in it but it was ok


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 15, 2008)

The movie looked good and thrilling, but when I read the review in the newspaper, they gave jumper, 2 stars. 

I still haven't watched yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2008)

Saw it, enjoyed it alot. Pretty sick action scenes.


----------



## nehnehneji (Feb 15, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Unless you're 18 and u don't have a curfue.



Well I don't but my younger Sis is still is in school so we're going to see Woolly Jumper (don't ask me! ) tomorrow. Not sure what to make of it at the moment, but I'm looking forward to watching Jamie Bell, especilly after seeing Dear Wendy.


----------



## Memos (Feb 15, 2008)

i saw it today and it was quite good but it had some serious propblems.

the relationship with david and his mum could have been applied to the film, that would have given the film some depth.
the relationship between david and millie was stupid.
the whole section in rome could have been left out and so could the part in tokyo

the effects on the other hand were great, especially with jamie bell, he was the best thing about this film, if he wasnt there this film would have died on its knees.
the chase scene between david and jamie bell was brilliant but ended TERRIBLY.

overall david is an asshat, millie didnt need to be there, samuel L. jackson was great and jamie bell made this movie.

3/5


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 15, 2008)

God i wanted to choke the shit out of millie


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2008)

The main character was a huge douchebag.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 15, 2008)

Millie was a retarded sack of fail
David was a douche most of the movie
Griffth and Roland were pure win thou

When ever you throw a fucking bus at somebody your made of win


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2008)

So the movie was good, huh? Was it better than I AM LEGEND?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 15, 2008)

Action wise yes

acting wise... nah


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Millie was a retarded sack of fail
> David was a douche most of the movie
> Griffth and Roland were pure win thou
> 
> *When ever you throw a fucking bus at somebody your made of win*



Haha that was a great scene. Also loved when he telaports towards Roland throwing back his punch and then BAM right in his face.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome movie ! 

saw it a few hours ago.


----------



## olaf (Feb 16, 2008)

how good/bad was the plot?

cause I saw the trailer with my mate and I was "this could be really good" and he cut me with "unless they fuck up the plot". 

And the sad part is that more and more of purely entertaining movies have bad plot, and I don't mean 'bad' as 'not smart enought' or 'not elaborate enough' I mean it more of 'stupid and being obviously without a sense'

I don't mind watching a movie that is a bit stupid, but I loath movies that assume that viewers are stupid and won't notice obivous plot holes or other rubbish


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

Kate Moss said:


> how good/bad was the plot?
> 
> cause I saw the trailer with my mate and I was "this could be really good" and he cut me with "unless they fuck up the plot".
> 
> ...



Good plot
Good action

Sorry actors.


----------



## Emery (Feb 16, 2008)

I loved this movie.  It had a great plot and the action scenes were top-notch.  I was extremely entertained.  Acting wasn't too hot, though, and there were a lot of loose ends (which was most people's problem with the movie), which leads me to believe there's going to be a sequel.  Hopefully a trilogy is in the making, because I think it can go the distance.

3/4 from me.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

Well it was made off of a stand alone book (I believe) so i dont think their will be more made


----------



## Emery (Feb 16, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Well it was made off of a stand alone book (I believe) so i dont think their will be more made



Actually, a sequel to that book came out called "Reflex."


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

Emery said:


> Actually, a sequel to that book came out called "Reflex."





Must get that book

And I was kinda pissed that the gang rape wasnt in the movie


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Must get that book
> 
> And I was kinda pissed that the gang rape wasnt in the movie



There's a gang rape in the book?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

yes                       .


----------



## Emery (Feb 16, 2008)

He jumped to escape, though.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

If only hermione could jump to escape the Slytherin gang rape


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 16, 2008)

Who else went nuts at the bank robbing scene?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

Probably going to see this tomorrow looks good.


----------



## man (Feb 16, 2008)

Jumper Trailer

This Video elaborates on it:


----------



## korican04 (Feb 17, 2008)

It was a good movie, fun. HAyden is getting to be more than just tolerable. It was actually alright on his part.


----------



## Emery (Feb 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Probably going to see this tomorrow looks good.



I hope you read this before you watch the movie.

"Jumper" is not a standalone movie.  It is the first part of a two-part book series.  There are alot of loose ends left in the film that are all going to be resolved in the second part, entitled "Reflex."  

Go into this movie with the same expectations you would have going to see a Harry Potter movie or Kill Bill Volume 1.

The movie will be much more enjoyable.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

Saw this just now, Even thgouh I watched half of it with a thumb covering the left third of the video it was still awesome.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 17, 2008)

Emery said:


> I hope you read this before you watch the movie.
> 
> "Jumper" is not a standalone movie.  It is the first part of a two-part book series.  There are alot of loose ends left in the film that are all going to be resolved in the second part, entitled "Reflex."
> 
> ...



Nice, I'll be looking foward to that, and come to think of it there were some loose ends left in the movie. " Reflex " huh?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 17, 2008)

Just got back from seeing it and yeah it was awesome, lots of loose ends for a sequel especially near the end.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 17, 2008)

This movie looks fantastic! I've been wanting to see it with all of the intense trailers


----------



## saphyre_bloo (Feb 17, 2008)

i wanna watch it really bad!!! i saw like the first half but that's it


----------



## Steam (Feb 18, 2008)

I liked the movie.  Action scenes are fantastic  I want watch it one more time,


----------



## isanon (Feb 19, 2008)

bad movie was BAD


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

The movie owned!


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 19, 2008)

I need to see this movie. Is it one of those movies where you have to see it on big screen, or is it ok to see it on dvd or online


----------



## Capacity (Feb 19, 2008)

Movie was too predictable in my opinion


----------



## isanon (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ no shit 

the moment that other jumper said that a guy died while trying to jump a house tyou knew that the maincaracter was going to jump a house and live


----------



## Princess Hina (Feb 20, 2008)

I heard the movie was bad


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Feb 20, 2008)

This film is too cheesy. That is all I have to say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2008)

It was a decent film for the entertainment value. Was the story weak? Sure. Was the acting sub-par? Beats me. Was it badass to see the teleporting tricks and fantasizing about having the ability? Yes.

You people should just go watch the English Patient or something.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 20, 2008)

*DO NOT GO THE MOVIE EXPECTING TO BE BLOWN AWAY BY THE ACTING*

Good points
- Great action
- Samuel muthafucking win jackson
- Great effect budget
- Immersive experience


Bad point
- Sub-par acting
- Lack of real plot explaination
- Not to loyal to the book
- Anakin is emotionless yet again


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 20, 2008)

This movie
I like it ^^


----------



## Dave (Feb 20, 2008)

i like at the end how david left roland on the cliff with that smirk thinking " THOSE SILLY JUMPERZ"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2008)

Dave said:


> i like at the end how david left roland on the cliff with that smirk thinking " THOSE SILLY JUMPERZ"


I thought that was pretty gay. He should've dropped him in the Antarctic.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 21, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> - Samuel muthafucking win jackson



Right on, he's win in every movie.


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2008)

should have dropped him off in the middle of an oil dig

then the iraqies could use him as motherfuckin fuel on their motherfuckin planes!


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 22, 2008)

The movie was terrific! I honestly wished they would've used someone other than Samuel L. Jackson; I lol'd every time people referred to him as '_the black guy with white hair_'. As if they said black guy. xD

The action scenes were too chaotic to make out what was happening sometimes though.


----------



## plox (Feb 27, 2008)

this movie was okay some good stuff and some bad, i left the teather with alot of questions but obviously they wernt important cause i cant remember them

btw whats the book called? jumper ? by?


----------



## weaselflare (Feb 27, 2008)

i liked it, but then again i didnt read the book.

isnt it supposed to be a trilogy or something though, thats what i heard


----------



## -18 (Feb 27, 2008)

LoL... I've watch the movie already, but it don't amuse me at all, it didn't explain how those jumpers get their power, and just stated that, since the acient time those Paladin are hunting down already the jumpers


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2008)

Need links to the book.

The film was shit but I loved the effects and the concept of their ability.

The whole way home me and my friends were theorizing the methods of killing people using the ability.

The idea of jumping someone in the depths of an ocean and leaving them there was genius


----------



## weaselflare (Feb 28, 2008)

jump em just above a grinder. or have a whole site of bear traps that you can jump them to and drop them on.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 29, 2008)

A movie consisting of pure dialogue is more interesting than this movie.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

I have to see this movie next week, my brother is going to see it tomorrow looks really good.


----------



## plox (Feb 29, 2008)

one of the best parts of the movie 
and the one i liked the best was......



Millie


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

the thing is it said

bourne meets matrix.

is it that good?


----------



## plox (Feb 29, 2008)

i think dont think so cause the movie doesnt do justice to both of the movies so its not a bourne or matrix
i hope i read your question right


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 1, 2008)

*JUMPA!*

I just pirated Jumper, cause im cool like that. Anyways, it was a good movie, and I liked the twist at the end.

Anyone know if there will be a part two?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 1, 2008)

Try looking before you create a thread.

If you looked  you would of known the Jumper discussion thread was on the first page of this section, albeit spelled correctly.

Link removed


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2008)

i think this is more like a joke thread than anything else.

and you thought the "twist" was interesting......you need to see more films.


----------



## GreyLi (Mar 2, 2008)

In my opinion the movie was very good. Interesting plot, good performances by the actors .. I watched it two weeks ago .. I like it even more because of the company I was with xD Anyway .. I recommend it to the ppl who hasn't seen it yet and hesitate .. xP (well actually it wasn't that great, but I personally give him 6.5 /10 ) =P


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 2, 2008)

i hated this movie personally. Hayden christiansen i hate, ever since episode 2. worst actor ever. anyways, good concept for a movie, ruined by hollywood bullshit.


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

Haydens eyes killed everything.
The girl had an ugly nose.
The concept I liked and was the only reason I even bothered seeing it.
But if it didnt scream SEQUEL so loudly it wouldnt be as bad as it was.


----------



## JAPPO (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks pretty bad.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 2, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet because  i decided that I would rather see vantage point but I'll probably have to go see it somtime it looks like an okay movie


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

I heard Vantage Point wasnt that great either.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 2, 2008)

lol exactly, this hwole movie screams of sequel, prequel, and everything else in between. Not to mention my very stern distain for hayden


----------



## plox (Mar 2, 2008)

you know what was good?

millie


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

plox said:


> you know what was good?
> 
> millie



But her nose!
Ugh her nose!


----------



## plox (Mar 2, 2008)

yo man did you see her in the oc 

who cares about the nose
it looks good


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

I didnt actually.
And anyways I pay a lot of attention to the faces of people...
So a little thing like the nose makes an impression on me.

Anyways
It was kinda weird that she became a bartender
no?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 3, 2008)

matrix meets bourne? or bourne meets matrix? PURE FALSE. no way in hell, those 2 movies are leaps and bounds better than YUMPER.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 3, 2008)

Keyser S?ze said:


> Not to mention my very stern distain for hayden



the man single handedly butchered Star Wars 


i'll probably download this flick just cuz i like teleportation


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 3, 2008)

He played great Anakin. Damn haters, always got to hate on something. he is a good actor.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 3, 2008)

Dragon said:


> He played great Anakin. Damn haters, always got to hate on something. he is a good actor.



step _away_ from the pipe sir...


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 4, 2008)

^ Honestly can you give me a good reason of to why Hayden has bad acting? Anything other than your shitty, baseless opinion.





Those two expressions say enough. Those two expressions define what Darth vader is and what he has become. Nobody could have done the job of Anakin, better then hayden. Why do you think such a legendary director picked him, out of the thousands who tried out?

Honestly In my opinion, that first pic is the single best expression in acting history. It was marvelously done and perfect.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 4, 2008)

The trailer looks impressive but is the movie any good?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 4, 2008)

^ Yes it is good and worth the watch. 

I mean it is no Spiderman, but it is good. I look foward to the sequel


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 4, 2008)

Dragon said:


> ^ Yes it is good and worth the watch.
> 
> I mean it is no Spiderman, but it is good. I look foward to the sequel


That's good to hear. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 4, 2008)

Dragon said:


> ^ Honestly can you give me a good reason of to why Hayden has bad acting? Anything other than your shitty, baseless opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love hayden to death but honestly

He lack emotional depth

give him a couple more years


----------



## Catterix (Mar 4, 2008)

Dragon said:


> ^ Honestly can you give me a good reason of to why Hayden has bad acting? Anything other than your shitty, baseless opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just saw the film, and really, no he cannot act very well. His emotional range is limited as he seems to have one specific facial expression for each emotion. He has an angry face, a sad face, a happy face, no variation in between. Basically, as an actor he is extremely emotionally immature.

The film itself was entertaining but as an actual film was just total wank. I think Hayden's acting skills were even further limited by the fact that his character had no real personality and was just stilted. The scottish dude had some nice characterisation, but David was just pure plot and no substance whatsoever. 

The story itself was also very, very baseless. It felt more like a long episode out of a TV show, or a Pilot for a new show. There were many things that didn't add up like why it took Jackson's secret service 7 years just to find out who had broken into the bank when any normal SS would've been able to find out that very day, the 7 year gap purely existed to allow hayden to play the part, when the 15 year old version was not only a better actor, but pretty cute too. 

The character of David was also so purely a Gary Stu. It's clear this was the writers dream; to be a cool teleporter who could do what he wanted. The writer wished he was able to go to any country and automatically screw any girl he wanted because American kids are so _obviously_ sexy. There were also completely unnecessary things, like at the beginning with the people stranded on the roofs of the houses; "It'll take a miracle to save these people" and David just gives a smirk. This was to show, "we're not creating a super hero here" whereas what it really showed was "we've created a little shit."

I hated David and personally only liked the bits where Samuel L Jackson laid the bitch slap to him over and over again.

Well directed with great cinematography and special effects. The film was very inventive, but it was clear it was merely an idea and no real substance.

4/10


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 4, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I just saw the film, and really, no he cannot act very well. His emotional range is limited as he seems to have one specific facial expression for each emotion. He has an angry face, a sad face, a happy face, no variation in between. Basically, as an actor he is extremely emotionally immature.
> 
> The film itself was entertaining but as an actual film was just total wank. I think Hayden's acting skills were even further limited by the fact that his character had no real personality and was just stilted. The scottish dude had some nice characterisation, but David was just pure plot and no substance whatsoever.
> 
> ...



Im not gonna flame you because your a girl. And it turns me on when girls watch and like anime/manga.

But I think he played a perfect Darth vader. But it seemed as if he brought his anakin character to Jumper. Because he did seem to have the same emotions.

But I still think he is good, not great, but good.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 4, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Im not gonna flame you because your a girl. And it turns me on when girls watch and like anime/manga.
> 
> But I think he played a perfect Darth vader. But it seemed as if he brought his anakin character to Jumper. Because he did seem to have the same emotions.
> 
> But I still think he is good, not great, but good.



I'm a guy...

But by all means, be turned on


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 4, 2008)

Dragon said:


> But I think he played a perfect Darth vader. But it seemed as if he brought his anakin character to Jumper.



Perfect Darth Vader?...he was a whiny little shit who could only show his anger by grimacing and saying "I am mad!"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Perfect Darth Vader?...he was a whiny little shit who could only show his anger by grimacing and saying "I am mad!"



it doesn't help that his voice cracks like a prepubescent boy every time he tries for emotion.


----------



## Ayer (Mar 4, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I'm a guy...
> 
> But by all means, be turned on


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 4, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I'm a guy...
> 
> But by all means, be turned on



Then why the FUCK would you say that little boy was cute?


----------



## plox (Mar 4, 2008)

cause hes homo

ohh and to what catterix said 

it took them 7 years to find out _where_ he was not who


----------



## Catterix (Mar 5, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Then why the FUCK would you say that little boy was cute?



Because I'm gay.

And Plox, that was how it was in the book, but the film implied that very little, I was looking out for it, and it remained inconsistent.

If, however, I did miss it; meh. Doesn't make up for the otherwise bleh film lol


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 5, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Because I'm gay.
> 
> And Plox, that was how it was in the book, but the film implied that very little, I was looking out for it, and it remained inconsistent.
> 
> If, however, I did miss it; meh. Doesn't make up for the otherwise bleh film lol



Oh, my bad. But I still think Anakin>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Your faces


----------



## plox (Mar 6, 2008)

omg anakain > my face


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 6, 2008)

^Yeah thats right. You waste your pathetic life on internet forums, criticizing people, why? Because you can never be them. You sit there with your jealous ass, hating on everything you possibly can. Why? Because you are a failure in life.

So, instead of criticizing good things. Why don't you, go get a job at Mcdonalds, so at least you can say your feeding people. 

Yeah thats right, consider yourself OWNED. Now I will never look at this thread again. 

Anakin>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Your face


----------



## plox (Mar 7, 2008)

wtf are you talking about 
you seriously need help 
i wasnt critizing anyone read my posts again i wasnt critizining
ohh and i waste my life on pathethic forums mr 3384 posts count( dumbass) 
also how do you know if someones a failure if you never seen or talked to them 
dumbass kid thinks he so freaking speacil cause he can make a paragraph of insults which arnt very good, sticking up for an actor who you never met, and is a hypocrite 
whos wasting there life on a forum. dam failure 


GO to hell asshole, you just say stuff without even tryin to get the facts straight 


you know what 
Me >>>>>>>>>>>>> you(dragon)


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2008)

Dragon said:


> ^Yeah thats right. You waste your pathetic life on internet forums, *criticizing people*, why? Because you can never be them. You sit there with your jealous ass, *hating on everything you possibly can*. Why? *Because you are a failure in life*.



Lawl, irony and hypocrisy.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2008)

Just saw it (yay for DVD screeners).

It was pretty fun, I liked it. Wasn't anything spectacular, loved the way they  pulled off the jumps though.


I hope there's a sequel.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ya there'll be a sequel. 

When does this movie come out on DVD anyway, I want to get my hands on it.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 17, 2008)

just saw this movie dvdrip and it was okay, nothing special. it fellt very rushed, they should have made it longer and explain somethings more


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Ya there'll be a sequel.
> 
> When does this movie come out on DVD anyway, I want to get my hands on it.



It only came out mid feb, it'll be a while yet.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 17, 2008)

This film was well good i suppose but defiantly needed *alot* more action and alot of it was not fully explained.


----------



## Franckie (Mar 17, 2008)

This movie was extremely bad; horrible acting from the main cast and laughable dialogue; the action was decent, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree with the acting, Samuel L was decent though.

Rachel Bilson's acting was laughable, it was so bad.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 19, 2008)

Samuel L was the worst part of the whole movie..


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 21, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Samuel L was the worst part of the whole movie..



wrong, except for a few dialouge missteps, this film was win all the way.


----------



## Wolfkin (Mar 21, 2008)

I saw it in a preview release. Yeah it was barely attacked to the novel(s). I liked the action but the plot was off kilter. The end was horrible. I don't know why Diane Lane was in the movie at all.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 21, 2008)

this movie failed epicly for me. the movie took 1 hour to get into the "story" and then failed to deliver it in so many ways. i found myself facepalming over the main character's stupidity and rachel bilson's character is laughable and made me question her intelligence a couple of times. samuel L jackson's acting talent is also wasted here. 

i might sound a little harsh


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I agree with the acting, Samuel L was decent though.
> 
> Rachel Bilson's acting was laughable, it was so bad.



Really? that sucks, I was a big OC fan. I luv your

Avatar Sasuke!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 22, 2008)

Went and saw teh movie. While I wasn't paying attention to most of it because of my date, it was OK for a Popcorn flick. A few plotholes, and some nonsensical scenes. Won't be adding it to my DVD collection, though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Samuel L was the worst part of the whole movie..



Wha? Never ! 

Maybe the white hair threw his look off, but his acting was on point.


----------

